# How to wash a Beret?



## jk806 (22 Jul 2006)

My Beret got Soaked in the rain the other day and now I can't Get that wet dog smell out. Just wondering how to get it clean with out distroying it. Any tips will help. 

Thanks


----------



## navymich (22 Jul 2006)

Febreze?  You can get one for pet odours.... ;D


----------



## therev (22 Jul 2006)

If you're really adventureous, you could "wash" it in Zero or Woolite.  By washing I mean,  fill the kitchen sink with a little bit of the liquid, make some bubbles and swish your beret in it a bit. Don't be really rough with it or wring it out.   Remove and rinse in cold water, lay out on towel to dry or to soak up most of the moisture. Then drape over the edge of the table to get that nice hang to the side of the beret for the rest of the drying time. (That last bit is a tip from a fashion plate Sgt I know.)   Or option 3 take it to the drycleaners.


----------



## George Wallace (22 Jul 2006)

Get a wash Basin.  Pour some naptha in it and then dunk your beret in it.  It will take out all the dirt.  Hang it up to dry in a windy place, and it should dry in no time at all.  

Warning:  DO NOT SMOKE at any time during this process and keep away from any open flame.  

This technique can be used in the field to "Dry Clean" any of your clothing, Sleeping bag liner, etc.  It is an old trick........just remember the WARNING!


----------



## Roy Harding (22 Jul 2006)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> ...
> 
> Warning:  DO NOT SMOKE at any time during this process and keep away from any open flame.
> 
> ...



Oh, come on, George - what's life without a little adventure??

BTW:  George is absolutely correct.  Mineral Spirits (paint thinner), or gasoline work JUST as well - the same warning applies.  (Don't use diesel or lacquer thinner - the one dyes the material, the other bleaches it).

Alternatively, you could buy a new beret.


----------



## gaspasser (22 Jul 2006)

I've found that using a small amount of laundry detergent  (Tide liguid or powder) and the kitchen sink or laundry tub works very well.  Wash, rince and rince again using liguid fabric softener (to get rid of the warm wet puppy smell) , then a warm rince.  Do not wring it out (this will stretch it) but squeeze dry it then form it to your head while damp.  (do not put too much pressure in your hands when you're forming as this will remove alot of loose fabric and fade the colour) Place on a table edge or keep on your head until mostly dry.  Takes about 10-15 minutes and no fire trucks will need to be called if you screw up!  :-[
I usually replace my beret after four or so years.  My old green one lasted 10 years this way.  My new blue one hasn't been around long enough.   ;D


----------



## armyrules (22 Jul 2006)

I've also tried the small amount of detergent not too much though or itll be all soapy and then you're head will itch. Make sure to hang it somehwere with a breeze!! Then I rhink you're good to go. :cheers:


----------



## Shamrock (23 Jul 2006)

Interesting stuff here.  I've just filled a sink, dunk, swish, rinse, strain, repeat until the water comes out clear.  Reform it for an hour or so, then leave it to dry per norm.



			
				George Wallace said:
			
		

> Warning:  DO NOT SMOKE at any time during this process and keep away from any open flame.



George, God asked me to tell you to stop interfering with Darwin.


----------



## George Wallace (23 Jul 2006)

Callsign Kenny said:
			
		

> Interesting stuff here.  I've just filled a sink, dunk, swish, rinse, strain, repeat until the water comes out clear.  Reform it for an hour or so, then leave it to dry per norm.
> 
> George, God asked me to tell you to stop interfering with Darwin.



Since when were you the RSM?   ;D


----------



## rmacqueen (23 Jul 2006)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Since when were you the RSM?   ;D



He didn't say he was RSM only that the RSM told him  ;D


----------



## George Wallace (23 Jul 2006)

rmacqueen said:
			
		

> He didn't say he was RSM only that the RSM told him  ;D



I see we will have to dig out the rules.......

[Edit:  On consultation of the Personal Attributes Required for Promotion List, I realize my mistake.  Indeed he did state that he was told by the RSM and that would put him in the position of 'Son of God'..........although knowing his personal history he has been disowned and is not an OCdt.]


[Edit:  For consultation of the Personal Attributes Required for Promotion List, please refer to said Topic in the Radio Chatter forums.]


----------



## BEN 621 (24 Jul 2006)

Throw it in the sink, soak it, wash with shampoo (I used baby shampoo), rinse, wring out, dry it overnight shaped as you would wear it on a volleyball or something similar to the size of your melon.


----------



## Good2Golf (24 Jul 2006)

So washing it in boiling water to get the grease out, then chucking it in the dryer in high for an hour is out?  >


----------



## GAP (24 Jul 2006)

Duey said:
			
		

> So washing it in boiling water to get the grease out, then chucking it in the dryer in high for an hour is out?  >



No wonder my sons would all ticked off after I did the laundry !!!


----------



## Roy Harding (24 Jul 2006)

Duey said:
			
		

> So washing it in boiling water to get the grease out, then chucking it in the dryer in high for an hour is out?  >



That would_* certainly*_ make it _*clean*_.


----------



## BernDawg (25 Jul 2006)

+1 for shampoo.  lather, rinse, repeat as necessary.  After all it is just head sweat and hair grease  :-X


----------



## dutchie (25 Jul 2006)

An addendum to the above mentioned warning:

DO NOT dry any clothing washed with naptha (or any other petroleum product) in the dryer! I have seen the firey results in transient quarters in Edmonton. Kinda funny once the fire was out.


----------



## George Wallace (25 Jul 2006)

Caesar said:
			
		

> An addendum to the above mentioned warning:
> 
> DO NOT dry any clothing washed with naptha (or any other petroleum product) in the dryer! I have seen the firey results in transient quarters in Edmonton. Kinda funny once the fire was out.



It wasn't as funny in Gagetown.  One hospitalized for Christmas, three others hospitalized for a couple of days.  Blew out the windows in the Washer/Dryer room.  Blew one soldier into the far wall of the Blanco Room.  Flames went through the drains and came up in the Shower Room.  

Do not take your Toboggan Group of naptha soaked tentage and try to dry it in the dryer on the last day of EX before Christmas Lve.


----------



## dutchie (25 Jul 2006)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> It wasn't as funny in Gagetown.  One hospitalized for Christmas, three others hospitalized for a couple of days.  Blew out the windows in the Washer/Dryer room.  Blew one soldier into the far wall of the Blanco Room.  Flames went through the drains and came up in the Shower Room.
> 
> Do not take your Toboggan Group of naptha soaked tentage and try to dry it in the dryer on the last day of EX before Christmas Lve.



Yowzers! This guy on our floor just dried a cbt shirt, blew the door of the dryer open and a little fire in the dryer.

A whole arctic tent? That's a lot of fuel.

Dryers and naptha, DO NOT MIX!


----------



## armywife/cadetmom (14 Aug 2006)

We wash rinse and repeat with baby shampoo.  A few times i put his old one thru the washer in the pocket of his pants by accident, but it was no worse for wear, mind you i did get a scolding.  The baby shampoo is very gentle ( obviously) and is easy to rinse, gets the smell and oil and dirt out.


----------



## BernDawg (15 Aug 2006)

Sounds like someone should be doing their own durned laundry!!  >


----------



## mechanic_chick (15 Aug 2006)

If your going to wash it with shampoo or detergent make sure you are using something safe for colours. Especially Navy and Army , showing up with a faded Beret just doesnt seem too appealing . Especially if you want to wash it weekly , monthly etc ( Also good for Combats... faded out uniform in general looks bad ).

Apple Mango Tango doesnt help with Color but hey , least your beret smells nice  ;D


Now if I can just figure out how to wash a Peak Cap...   :-\


----------



## navymich (29 Aug 2006)

osjesso said:
			
		

> Now if I can just figure out how to wash a Peak Cap...   :-\



Officially called a "Hat, Woman's, SD, Sea, Black and White", aka  boler , is what you will have.  A peak cap is for the guys.


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (29 Aug 2006)

So its sorta like the winter CF "Bear Hat" for the army, commonly known as...

"Cap, Fuzzy, Ridiculous"

which is not to be worn with Combat Overboots, commonly known as...

"Boots, Rubber, Clumsy"

 ;D

Gotta love the way the military names kit!


----------



## rmacqueen (29 Aug 2006)

Mud Recce Man said:
			
		

> Gotta love the way the military names kit!



Whole scene about that in the comedy Privates on Parade where they issue shoes, dancing, Fred Astaire


----------



## geo (29 Aug 2006)

Hmmm....
You want to do what?
wash your beret?
that manly musk your beret has developed is something you should prize


----------



## Signalman150 (29 Aug 2006)

Wash a beret?  Whadda concept....I think my old one, (which has sat on a shelf now for almost 12 years) still has dirt on it from Wainwright '83.  I think the closest mine ever got to TLC was getting tossed in the washer with the sock load once in a while. The first good rainstorm tended to return it to its proper form.


----------



## Jordan Schulz (29 Aug 2006)

these tips are great thanks!


----------



## Rhibwolf (29 Aug 2006)

better yet, unless you are so attached to the one you have, and are afraid that you wont be able to recreate the shape, just buy a new one.  

osjesso, as for your Hat, Womans, SD, Black and White, etc, I am curious as to just why it would need cleaning already?  been doing pushups in DEU on your head? man, basic courses are getting a lot tougher these days. 
In my experience, avoidance is the best way for those hat, gender, SD, b&w.  If that doesnt work, your cleaner will depend on the stain - experiment ----- coxn's love multi coloured hats......


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (29 Aug 2006)

Hmm not sure when we will see OSJesso on here all...HLs reports she seen her in the Mess Hall in St Jean last Sunday, so she is probably a weeeeeeeeeee bit busy to get on the computer there.  I think kit-issue is Thursday, and that means the "Spike TV Weekend Sewing Marathon" IIRC from my Basic... ;D


----------



## Rhibwolf (29 Aug 2006)

ahhhh, but she is a self confessed internet addict, so if she can lay hands on a machine, im sure she will check in and chat a bit.


----------



## geo (30 Aug 2006)

In my case...
when my current "good" beret gets ratty, it gets "seconded" to the "field cap" division
and previous "field cap" division beret gets retired to the bottom of the ole barrack box

Got a bunch in there now, still a chance for a few more to find their way there........


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (30 Aug 2006)

geo said:
			
		

> In my case...
> when my current "good" beret gets ratty, it gets "seconded" to the "field cap" division
> and previous "field cap" division beret gets retired to the bottom of the ole barrack box
> 
> Got a bunch in there now, still a chance for a few more to find their way there........



Geo

This brings a thought to my feeble mind...

Could we, then, not guage how long a soldier/sailor/airman-woman been serving, based on the "amount of said berets" in their ole barrack box?  Sort of how we could the rings on a tree that is cut down????

 ;D

Mud


----------



## geo (30 Aug 2006)

(also guage on the old hair line)
(but I digress)
(as the hair distresses)
8)


----------

